# What Hammer?



## Mikey Murray (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

So ive had my current hammer for almost 3 years now and i think its time for a change as i dont actually think its too great.
I have a Stanley Curve Claw Graphite.
All my work mates are saying i need to get a new one before the head comes off haha.
What should i get?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mikey Murray said:


> Hi,
> 
> So ive had my current hammer for almost 3 years now and i think its time for a change as i dont actually think its too great.
> I have a Stanley Curve Claw Graphite.
> ...


There's a different hammer for different uses. I like the estwing 20 oz general framer for most general purpose... 

What are you doing with it? Framing/trim/cabinets/roofing/form building/masonry/etc etc...

~tom


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

For general use, I wouldn't give up my 16oz. Estwing.


----------



## Mikey Murray (Jun 9, 2011)

firemedic said:


> There's a different hammer for different uses. I like the estwing 20 oz general framer for most general purpose...
> 
> What are you doing with it? Framing/trim/cabinets/roofing/form building/masonry/etc etc...
> 
> ~tom


Hi,

Just general construction work. Some framing and finishings.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> For general use, I wouldn't give up my 16oz. Estwing.


My dad used an Estwing hammer 45 years ago. I hated the thing. It transfered almost all of the shock to the wrist and forearm. I have not tried a modern Estwing. Have they changed the grip from leather?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Mikey Murray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just general construction work. Some framing and finishings.


 
For framing, I love my 14 oz. Titanium Stiletto. :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> For framing, I love my 14 oz. Titanium Stiletto. :smile:


Your wife let's you use her shoes???

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> My dad used an Estwing hammer 45 years ago. I hated the thing. It transfered almost all of the shock to the wrist and forearm. I have not tried a modern Estwing. Have they changed the grip from leather?


I guess they've come a long way then. I have the 17oz, 20oz, and 21oz demo (the funky looking one) Estwings and I find them to be very well balanced and forgiving to the hand, wrist and arm...

~tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like this one*

Amazon.com: Stanley 51-165 20-Ounce FatMax Xtreme AntiVibe Rip Claw Nailing Hammer: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Death Stick DOTIC Titanium Hammer: Home Improvement
I have a Titanium Death Stick $90.00 but I don't let it out of my sight when on a job. My days of swinging 24 oz hammers are over. Senco 325+ at 90 psi.....
:thumbdown: bill


----------



## Mikey Murray (Jun 9, 2011)

so it sounds like i should go with an Estwing then .... so how does this one seem?
Estwing E3/20c Curved Claw Hammer - Vinyl Grip 20oz: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A 14oz. titanium head will give you the same blow (mass) as a 20oz steel head. Much easier on the elbow.... at least what's left of it. :smile:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

One man's opinion.

You couldn't pay me enough money to swing an Estwing all day!BTDT in the major'ist of ways!Even their brick hammers are elbow killers!Have had two cases of tennis elbow......with a direct connection to using steel hammers.We used to use True Temper Rockets as well as Estwings.Fiberglass is only marginally better.The new Vibe stlyes are at least headed in the right direction.....but all these suffer from an overall balance point that does elbow damage.

A hammer drives nails.....prybars pull nails.Far and away the most comfortable handle material is wood.The problem with storebought,wooden handle'd hammers is the handle's too short.So snag a Vaughn or old Plumb straight claw 16 oz head and find a handle length that you like......I use 16oz/16 and 17 inch.Straight claws are for framing,you use the claw to snag lumber off a pile,smack'n stuff into alignment and other tasks(not pulling nails however).You're using a nailgun for 80% of the nailing......the hammer is used for that other 20%,most of which isn't driving nails.Its all about the weight,duh.......use the lightest hammer you can get away with,period!

For the shop,its curved claws.......give me a 13oz/14 inch handle.Make it an old Plumb if you don't mind.This hammer slips so easily in the back pocket of your jeans that it ain't funny.Clip a nice 16' Fatmax on the fr pocket and you can do no better.

My favorite shape is a custom cut octagon......starting with a roundish replacement handle.....its a five minute job to cut the 8 sides on a stationary sander.Its custom because the width of the handles side panels "can" be ground a little wider.The front/back panels are a touch more narrow.Further,the degree of taper is adj.BW


Edit comparing round to octagon violin bows

http://www.violinist.com/discussion/response.cfm?ID=4401


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For in shop work, I like the feel of a wood handle curved claw hammer. I have two that I think are older than I am, and that's before there were nails.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> For framing, I love my 14 oz. Titanium Stiletto. :smile:


I have to 2nd that notion. I have this one and love it. I can set interior doors, or drive 60d ring shanks for a pole barn with the same hammer. It was $175 but, my arm only gets sore by the end of the day on a pole barn instead of needing iced.








That little "V" on in the middle of the 14 is the bomb when you get a stubborn nail you need out. Weighs less than my old stanley antivibe 20 oz. and easily out-performs it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I must just be a young buck or something  But admittedly I haven't framed a house in yrs...

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I kind of have to agree with Tom on this one. My Estwing 20oz claw is by far, my favourite hammer. I also have an Estwing 22oz surestrike framing hammer that I'm fond of. Those 2 are my favourites.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 30 yo Craftsman, fiberglass handle with a rubber grip. About 16 ounces, I think. I don't do framing but it is the only hammer I've ever swung and immediately could tell that it was perfectly balanced. All the weight is in the business end.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I have 4 estwing carpenter hammers of various weight and claw configurations. An estwing drilling hammer and an estwing shingle hatchet. I have had most of them for around 35 years and the have had a lot of use. I do have a new bosch that I got free with a tool perches at lowe's that feels pretty good but I haven't had a chance to use it much. But then again, none of them see much use anymore. I use a rubber mallet more than anything now.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

My next hammer will be this one:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00938062000P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7

19 oz., replaceable tip, I've used both the 19 and the 21 oz. versions, but the 19 is what feels best for me. You really can't beat the price either!


----------

